# The Extreme Predator Hunt Competition.



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Guys, less then 2 weeks from round 1 of The Extreme Predator Hunt. With multiple release / start locations across the state, it's an awesome opportunity to do what you love with like minded hunters. If you, or anyone you know would like to add a release point in your area (West side of the State) contact Jorden Susewitz on Facebook or at:

Please feel free to contact us at:

Owner / President 

Jorden Susewitz

2638 Frederick Ave

Alpena, MI. 49707

(989)278-8808

[email protected]


----------

